# CNN: Biden ha vinto, è il nuovo presidente USA



## fabri47 (7 Novembre 2020)

Come annunciato dalla CNN, *Joe Biden *è il *46° Presidente degli Stati Uniti*. Decisiva la vittoria in Pennsylvania, ufficializzata nelle ultime ore.

*Aggiornamenti:

Anche Fox News ufficializza la vittoria di Biden. 

Presidente Joe Biden: "Onorato per essere stato scelto a guidare il paese". 

L'ormai ex Presidente Donald Trump: "Elezione lungi dall'essere finita. Lunedì inizieranno le azioni legali, io sono il legittimo vincitore". 
*


----------



## fabri47 (7 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come annunciato dalla CNN, *Joe Biden *è il *46° Presidente degli Stati Uniti*. Decisiva la vittoria in Pennsylvania, ufficializzata nelle ultime ore.


L'interrogativo è: ora cosa farà Trump? Obbedirà a Ivanka e genero, oppure proseguirà per la sua strada?


----------



## emamilan99 (7 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come annunciato dalla CNN, Joe Biden è il 46° Presidente degli Stati Uniti. Decisiva la vittoria in Pennsylvania, ufficializzata nelle ultime ore.



Tempo 1 anno e lo fanno fuori, kamala è pronta.. è pronto pure mio cugino di secondo grado, capitano nell'us army, visto che sicuramente Biden peggiorerà i rapporti con Russia e Korea


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Novembre 2020)

Biden ha vinto il conteggio delle schede ufficiali, vedremo se vincerà anche il conteggio delle schede accettate dalla corte suprema


----------



## fabri47 (7 Novembre 2020)

*Rai tramite Italia Sì: Trump ha lasciato la Casa Bianca, sta andando a giocare a golf.*


----------



## fabri47 (7 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Rai tramite Italia Sì: Trump ha lasciato la Casa Bianca, sta andando a giocare a golf.*


Ha ceduto??? Riconoscerà la vittoria?


----------



## gabri65 (7 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come annunciato dalla CNN, *Joe Biden *è il *46° Presidente degli Stati Uniti*. Decisiva la vittoria in Pennsylvania, ufficializzata nelle ultime ore.



Pandemia Covid in via di attenuazione già dalle prossime settimane.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Novembre 2020)

*Anche Fox News ufficializza la vittoria di Biden.*


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come annunciato dalla CNN, *Joe Biden *è il *46° Presidente degli Stati Uniti*. Decisiva la vittoria in Pennsylvania, ufficializzata nelle ultime ore.



Per capire in che direzione stiamo andando, basta vedere chi è che esulta alla notizia...

Fermo restando che Trump era quello che era...


----------



## fabri47 (7 Novembre 2020)

*Partito ora il TG1 Edizione Straordinaria, con Emma D'Aquino che annuncia la vittoria di Biden. Ma, come detto dalla giornalista, Trump sembra ancora non abbassare i toni.*


----------



## fabri47 (7 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Partito ora il TG1 Edizione Straordinaria, con Emma D'Aquino che annuncia la vittoria di Biden. Ma, come detto dalla giornalista, Trump sembra ancora non abbassare i toni.*


Stanno ripercorrendo tutta la storia: "_Si è sempre rialzato da tutte le tragedie...politico moderato che si è impegnato per l'unità del paese e per il covid_".


----------



## fabri47 (7 Novembre 2020)

*TG1: Biden il più votato della storia degli USA. 75 milioni di voti.*


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Novembre 2020)

La notizia di biden eletto è solo la prima pagina di una storia che deve essere ancora scritta.
I ricorsi giudiziari arriveranno di sicuro


----------



## fabri47 (7 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *TG1: Biden il più votato della storia degli USA. 75 milioni di voti.*


Penso di aver detto tutto a riguardo, ognuno la pensi come vuole...


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Stanno ripercorrendo tutta la storia: "_Si è sempre rialzato da tutte le tragedie...politico moderato che si è impegnato per l'unità del paese e per il covid_".



Il tgConte1 se non mette di mezzo il covid non è contento ahahha



fabri47 ha scritto:


> *TG1: Biden il più votato della storia degli USA 75 milioni di voti.*



E Trump il secondo più votato con 72.000.000. Ma questo non lo diranno mai


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come annunciato dalla CNN, *Joe Biden *è il *46° Presidente degli Stati Uniti*. Decisiva la vittoria in Pennsylvania, ufficializzata nelle ultime ore.


----------



## evangel33 (7 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come annunciato dalla CNN, *Joe Biden *è il *46° Presidente degli Stati Uniti*. Decisiva la vittoria in Pennsylvania, ufficializzata nelle ultime ore.




Ops.

Parrucchino già andato a giocare a golf? Spiace


----------



## fabri47 (7 Novembre 2020)

*Twitter puntualizza il post di Trump, il quale dice di aver vinto di molto su Biden.*


----------



## Dany20 (7 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come annunciato dalla CNN, *Joe Biden *è il *46° Presidente degli Stati Uniti*. Decisiva la vittoria in Pennsylvania, ufficializzata nelle ultime ore.


Di tanto in tanto, questo 2020 regala qualche buona notizia. Vediamo cosa si inventerà a sto giro il parrucca.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Novembre 2020)

*Presidente Joe Biden: "Onorato per essere stato scelto a guidare il paese".*


----------



## carletto87 (7 Novembre 2020)

Fine del trumpismo e dei suoi alienati sostenitori.


----------



## Dany20 (7 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Penso di aver detto tutto a riguardo, ognuno la pensi come vuole...


Questo perché gli aventi al voto sono molto di più quest'anno o sbaglio?


----------



## fabri47 (7 Novembre 2020)

Interessante come Conte (che ha buoni rapporti con Trump), non abbia ancora twittato a favore. Solitamente, arrivano a tempo record i complimenti da parte dei leader, vedi Renzi nel 2016  .


----------



## Andris (7 Novembre 2020)

carletto87 ha scritto:


> Fine del trumpismo e dei suoi alienati sostenitori.



ti sbagli di grosso,non torneranno a votare i soliti soggetti che si susseguono senza cambiare niente.


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *TG1: Biden il più votato della storia degli USA. 75 milioni di voti.*



E niente, fa già ridere così


----------



## fabri47 (7 Novembre 2020)

*Claudio Pagliara al TG1: "Finora gli avvocati di Trump non hanno trovato grandi prove a favore dei brogli, la strada del presidente uscente è in salita. I suoi consiglieri stanno cercando di convincerlo ad accettare il risultato".*


----------



## emamilan99 (7 Novembre 2020)

Risultato pazzesco di Trump che nonostante abbia avuto tutti contro, dai social ai gruppi di interesse alle multinazionali ed ogni altra cosa esistente è riuscito ad aumentare i voti tra gli afroamericani, gli ispanici ed abbia perso solo voti di uomini bianchi.. 70milioni di voti.


----------



## emamilan99 (7 Novembre 2020)

Trump è più odiato da quelli del suo partito che dai dem.. solo contro tutti


----------



## Kaw (7 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Claudio Pagliara al TG1: "Finora gli avvocati di Trump non hanno trovato grandi prove a favore sui brogli, la strada del presidente uscente è in salita. I suoi consiglieri stanno cercando di convincerlo ad accettare il risultato".*


Si farà portare di peso fuori dalla Casa Bianca come Sgarbi fuori dal parlamento perchè non indossava la mascherina


----------



## fabri47 (7 Novembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Trump è più odiato da quelli del suo partito che dai dem.. solo contro tutti


Infatti dopo di lui, il GOP tornerà lo schifo di prima. Bisogna sperare nel figlio di Donald Trump, Donald Trump jr che è l'unico che condivide le sue idee. Già Ivanka, la vedo più moderata.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Novembre 2020)

Spiaze


----------



## zamp2010 (7 Novembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Pandemia Covid in via di attenuazione già dalle prossime settimane.



Anche secondo me


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come annunciato dalla CNN, *Joe Biden *è il *46° Presidente degli Stati Uniti*. Decisiva la vittoria in Pennsylvania, ufficializzata nelle ultime ore.
> 
> *Aggiornamenti:
> 
> ...


----------



## emamilan99 (7 Novembre 2020)

Joe Biden sceglierà ministri e dirigenti di vertici sia del partito democratico sia del partito repubblicano
Eccola la marchetta ai Neocon, eccolo il prezzo per il silenzio dei tre giudici neocon alla corte suprema...


----------



## emamilan99 (7 Novembre 2020)

Biden, scusate kamala, scusate Obama ha già dichiarato guerra a Russia e nord Corea?


----------



## Kaw (7 Novembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Risultato pazzesco di Trump che nonostante abbia avuto tutti contro, dai social ai gruppi di interesse alle multinazionali ed ogni altra cosa esistente è riuscito ad aumentare i voti tra gli afroamericani, gli ispanici ed abbia perso solo voti di uomini bianchi.. 70milioni di voti.





emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Trump è più odiato da quelli del suo partito che dai dem.. solo contro tutti


Eh si tutti contro, tanto che uno si chiderebbe come ha fatto a diventare presidente 4 anni fa.
Oggi esultano tutti, eppure Trump riceve il 50% dei voti.
Ma questo non lo dice nessuno, i più faranno finta che questo non sia vero, ma la metà degli americani lo ha rieletto e per Biden non sarà certo facile, non si possono ignorare tutte quelle persone.

Poi vabbè, oggi basta essere progressista e inclusivo e va bene tutto, Biden da domani potrà fare tutto quello che vuoi, non sentiremo nessuno lamentarsi. Ma quel sentimento cresce e non può essere fermato, dopo Obama abbiamo avuto Trump...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Novembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Joe Biden sceglierà ministri e dirigenti di vertici sia del partito democratico sia del partito repubblicano
> Eccola la marchetta ai Neocon, eccolo il prezzo per il silenzio dei tre giudici neocon alla corte suprema...



Avrà imparato da Giuseppi con il trasformismo


----------



## emamilan99 (7 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Avrà imparato da Giuseppi con il trasformismo



tutto ancora da verificare, l'ho trovata su una pagina fb di geopolitica... ma potrebbe anche essere vero, trump è stato ucciso dai neocon


----------



## Andris (7 Novembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Pandemia Covid in via di attenuazione già dalle prossime settimane.



naaa,fino a gennaio c'è Trump.
sarà Natale interessante,da un lato il consumismo americano e l'altro far passare Trump come irresponsabile
cosa sceglieranno media e aziende


----------



## gabri65 (7 Novembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Spiaze



E tre.

Dai, fanne un altro, ora ti dovrai sfogare immagino.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Novembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Biden, scusate kamala, scusate Obama ha già dichiarato guerra a Russia e nord Corea?



Sarà divertente ammirare i pacifisti progressisti che giustificano la prossima guerra a stelle e strisce dopo 4 anni di pace internazionale


----------



## fabri47 (7 Novembre 2020)

*Anche le star italiane si espongono per Biden. L'attore di Doc, Luca Argentero: "Bye Bye Donald".*


----------



## gabri65 (7 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Anche le star italiane si espongono per Biden. L'attore di Doc, Luca Argentero: "Bye Bye Donald".*



Il bello è che in questo stesso posto ci si domandava di come gli italiani, e in particolare i milanisti del forum, fossero così incredibilmente partigiani per Trump, in elezioni che non ci sfiorano nemmeno di striscio.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Novembre 2020)

*L'ormai ex Presidente Donald Trump: "Elezione lungi dall'essere finita. Lunedì inizieranno le azioni legali, io sono il legittimo vincitore".*


----------



## fabri47 (7 Novembre 2020)

*Zingaretti: "Si apre una nuova stagione di dialogo e speranza per tutto il mondo".*


----------



## fabri47 (7 Novembre 2020)

*Di Maio: "Pronti a lavorare con Biden".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Novembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Il bello è che in questo stesso posto ci si domandava di come gli italiani, e in particolare i milanisti del forum, fossero così incredibilmente partigiani per Trump, in elezioni che non ci sfiorano nemmeno di striscio.



E' un vero dramma non pensarla come i Ferragnez, bisogna vergognarsi profondamente.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Zingaretti: "Si apre una nuova stagione di dialogo e speranza per tutto il mondo".*



Zingarello sempre sul pezzo, ah menomale che il male di tutti i mali è stato abbattuto! Ora sì che ci sarà il progresso! Ahahahahahaha


----------



## Andris (7 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *L'ormai ex Presidente Donald Trump: "Elezione lungi dall'essere finita. Lunedì inizieranno le azioni legali, io sono il legittimo vincitore".*



fino all'8 dicembre,termine entro cui dare un vincitore,ha tempo per trovare le prove


----------



## markjordan (7 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Zingaretti: "Si apre una nuova stagione di dialogo e speranza per tutto il mondo".*


x il mondo intende la cina , ovviamente


----------



## Andris (7 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sarà divertente ammirare i pacifisti progressisti che giustificano la prossima guerra a stelle e strisce dopo 4 anni di pace internazionale



infatti il covid nella mente di certe persone ha fatto passare in secondo piano i successi di politica estera.

comunque considerando che Biden abbia 78 anni e Trump 74 potrà provarci la prossima volta,ammesso che non riesca a farcela alla Corte Suprema.
sono certo che vincerebbe le primarie repubblicane a mani basse contro le cariatidi del partito.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Novembre 2020)

*Gabriele Muccino: "L'America s'è desta".*


----------



## Andris (7 Novembre 2020)

vabbè Fabri,per riportare tutte le frase dei vigliacchi nascosti e riemersi servirebbe un server più potente.
lascia perdere i vippetti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Gabriele Muccino: "L'America s'è desta".*



Ha ragione, a guardare i nominativi addirittura i morti si sono destati e sono andati a votare :


----------



## KILPIN_91 (7 Novembre 2020)




----------



## fabri47 (7 Novembre 2020)

*Il profilo social della trasmissione Che Tempo Che Fa condivide le parole di Joe Biden. Anche lo star system italiano, dunque, non fa mancare la propria voce di fronte al grande evento.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Novembre 2020)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


>



Metti la blackface nell'avatar di Miriam, se no te la dobbiamo censurare.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Novembre 2020)

*Biden conquista 290 elettori, vittoria ufficiale anche in Nevada.*


----------



## Anguus (7 Novembre 2020)

Povero capitone e i suoi seguaci.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Novembre 2020)

Fegati che esplodono ovunque, a me non frega nulla ne di uno ne dell altro ma la cosa mi aggrada


----------



## vota DC (7 Novembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Joe Biden sceglierà ministri e dirigenti di vertici sia del partito democratico sia del partito repubblicano
> Eccola la marchetta ai Neocon, eccolo il prezzo per il silenzio dei tre giudici neocon alla corte suprema...


Questo spiega anche perché l'Arizona fu data a Biden dalla Fox quando persino la CNN la dava indecisa!


----------



## sette (7 Novembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Pandemia Covid in via di attenuazione già dalle prossime settimane.



Esatto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Novembre 2020)

*Il commentatore CNN scoppia in lacrime in diretta.

"E' un bel giorno per tante persone.
Se sei un musulmano in questa nazione non devi più preoccuparti che il presidente non ti voglia qui. Se sei un immigrato non devi più preoccuparti perché il presidente è felice che ti abbiano portato via tuo figlio. E' un bel giorno per tante persone che hanno sofferto. 
Non era solo George Floyd a non poter respirare, tante persone non potevano respirare."*


----------



## fabri47 (7 Novembre 2020)

Il presidente che ha sconfitto l'Isis, che non ha fatto guerre destabilizzanti in Medio Oriente, che ha abbassato le tasse, che è fautore della più grande e veloce ripresa economica di sempre dopo una crisi, viene considerato il peggiore di sempre perchè lo dice la CNN. Che dire, godetevi Biden, ma se poi nasce una nuova Isis per la scellerata politica estera perchè sicuramente andrà così, visto che Biden sarà un burattino, esulterete ancora? Vi rendete conto gli USA in che mani sono adesso? Ad una brava persona sì, ma per nulla autoritaria e totalmente in mano al ciarpame (Clinton, Obama e questa Harris che gli prenderà il posto e lo confermano le stesse fonti dem che accadrà) oltre ad essere vicino alla demenza senile. 

E qui non si tratta di destra o sinistra, perchè penso che in USA entrambi i partiti siano il peggio del peggio, vedi Bush oggi santificato (quel Bush che fece casino in Iraq per le inesistenti armi chimiche LOL), ma Trump quanto meno faceva un pò di testa sua senza obbedire sempre alle follie del Pentagono. Io sono seriamente preoccupato e non scherzo. 

Mah...Speriamo che almeno in Italia, avremo un premier capace un giorno.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (7 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Metti la blackface nell'avatar di Miriam, se no te la dobbiamo censurare.



cioè? non ho capito


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Novembre 2020)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> cioè? non ho capito



Era una battuta...nel senso che in America non è più un canone di bellezza adeguato, ora saranno ammessi solo le 007 blackwoman o i ciccio trans di Kelvin Clain.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Novembre 2020)

*PD euforico per la vittoria di Joe Biden.
Dopo i complimenti di Zingaretti, arriva anche una lettera scritta personalmente dal segretario, a nome del partito e indirizzata a Biden.

"Caro signor presidente, caro Joe, la famiglia italiana del Partito Democratico e' profondamente entusiasta della tua vittoria e allo stesso tempo toccata dalla tua tenacia e resilienza. Oggi abbiamo imparato che libertà e diritti umani sono strettamente interconnessi con determinazione e verità. Siamo fiduciosi che la tua saggia leadership affrontera' le sfide che la pandemia pone all'intero pianeta, comprese le sue conseguenze economiche e sociali globali"*


----------



## fabri47 (7 Novembre 2020)

Trump per me o si ammazza, o farà qualcosa di grosso in politica estera. Non abbandonerà senza lasciare il segno, a meno che Ivanka ed il Rothschild non riescano nel miracolo di fargli riconoscere il risultato.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (7 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Era una battuta...nel senso che in America non è più un canone di bellezza adeguato, ora saranno ammessi solo le 007 blackwoman o i ciccio trans di Kelvin Clain.



ahaha ok,no è che pensavo di aver infranto qualche regola del forum,mi ero preoccupato


----------



## fabri47 (7 Novembre 2020)

*Conte fa gli auguri, in inglese, al neo presidente Joe Biden.*


----------



## fabri47 (7 Novembre 2020)

*Esulta anche Antonella Clerici su Twitter, che ritwitta un post di Obama ed un video di Kamala Harris.*


----------



## vota DC (7 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Era una battuta...nel senso che in America non è più un canone di bellezza adeguato, ora saranno ammessi solo le 007 blackwoman o i ciccio trans di Kelvin Clain.



Perché no? La Harris è definita nera, basta dire che è afroamericana ed è un canone di bellezza anche se è albina.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Esulta anche Antonella Clerici su Twitter, che ritwitta un post di Obama ed un video di Kamala Harris.*



Purtroppo è la vittoria di questa gentaglia qui che odio con tutto me stesso. Per questo reputavo trump il male minore...
Spero che questa vittoria sia effimera e tornino a mangiarsi il fegato come sempre..


----------



## fabri47 (7 Novembre 2020)

Signore e signori, il più votato presidente USA della storia. "Look fat, look" (cit).


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (7 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Conte fa gli auguri, in inglese, al neo presidente Joe Biden.*



Ahahha che donna di facili costumi questo


----------



## fabri47 (7 Novembre 2020)

Tempesta Perfetta ha scritto:


> Ahahha che donna di facili costumi questo


Beh, dai diciamo che tutti si sarebbero comportati allo stesso modo in questo caso. Davanti agli USA, tutti si piegano a 90°, e magari tra qualche anno sarà la Cina ad avere tale privilegio al posto degli americani.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Novembre 2020)

Bene dai spero di non rivedere più la faccia di Trump in televisione


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Beh, dai diciamo che tutti si sarebbero comportati allo stesso modo in questo caso. Davanti agli USA, tutti si piegano a 90°, e magari tra qualche anno sarà la Cina ad avere tale privilegio al posto degli americani.



La Clerici che fa i programmi di cucina con prelibatezze a base di topi e pipistrelli, e li degusta anche in diretta.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Novembre 2020)

Ahahaah il TG1 fa un elogio indiretto a George H.W. Bush che a differenza di Trump riconobbe la sconfitta.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La Clerici che fa i programmi di cucina con prelibatezze a base di topi e pipistrelli, e li degusta anche in diretta.


Con tanto dei suoi soliti piagnistei, per l'emozione.


----------



## Devil man (7 Novembre 2020)

*Biden non è ancora il presidente degli stati Uniti, è stato solo dichiarato in anticipo da AP press prima agenzia di stampa internazionale, con sede negli Stati Uniti d'America.. chi deve certificarne la carica è il Collegio elettorale degli Stati Uniti d'America!*

*senza ombra di dubbio mossa creata ad ok dai media*


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per capire in che direzione stiamo andando, basta vedere chi è che esulta alla notizia...
> 
> Fermo restando che Trump era quello che era...





fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Esulta anche Antonella Clerici su Twitter, che ritwitta un post di Obama ed un video di Kamala Harris.*



Eh, appunto...

Chissà come mai questa qui sta sempre in primissima fila in Rai...


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Novembre 2020)

Se semini odio raccogli odio, è la vita ad essere così. 
Se milioni di persone in giro per il mondo lo odiano un motivo ci sarà pure.


----------



## Devil man (7 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> *Biden non è ancora il presidente degli stati Uniti, è stato solo dichiarato in anticipo da AP press prima agenzia di stampa internazionale, con sede negli Stati Uniti d'America.. chi deve certificarne la carica è il Collegio elettorale degli Stati Uniti d'America!*
> 
> *senza ombra di dubbio mossa creata ad ok dai media*



Trump ha fino al 20 gennaio per fare ricorso


----------



## fabri47 (7 Novembre 2020)

[MENTION=3659]Devil man[/MENTION] citare le fonti, sempre. Grazie!


----------



## hakaishin (7 Novembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se semini odio raccogli odio, è la vita ad essere così.
> Se milioni di persone in giro per il mondo lo odiano un motivo ci sarà pure.



72 milioni di persone lo hanno votato in America 
Chi lo odia in giro per il mondo è il classico soggetto radical chic self proclaimed intelinghenza superiore mondiale. Tipo pd insomma ecc..
Che non sia il massimo lo sanno pure i bambini, ma sarebbe il caso di valutare le cose anche in base ai fatti.
Alla prima c....a di biden spero proprio si abbia la decenza di stare zitti..forse


----------



## fabri47 (7 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Eh, appunto...
> 
> Chissà come mai questa qui sta sempre in primissima fila in Rai...


Ammetto che agli inizi mi era pure simpatica, ma ora è diventata la regina dell'ipocrisia. Prima decide LEI di abbandonare La Prova del Cuoco, perchè a detta sua voleva dedicarsi alla famiglia e darsi alle prime serate. Prime serate che hanno floppato (programmi innovativi ed originali come Portobello, sì quello di Enzo Tortora e Sanremo Young solito programma canterino con i bambini). L'anno dopo l'hanno ridimensionata, ma le hanno fatto comunque condurre Lo Zecchino D'Oro, ma andava in giro per i programmi tv come Verissimo a piagnucolare dicendo che la Rai la trattava male (ma se in prima serata hai floppato quando avevi il posto sicuro della Prova del Cuoco, che cavolo vuoi?). Dopodichè, il governo è cambiato ed il direttore Coletta del PD le ha ridato un nuovo programma di cucina del mezzogiorno dopo che la stessa Clerici diceva che non sarebbe più tornata in quella fascia oraria, oltre a The Voice con i vecchietti . Intanto, con la brutta copia della Prova del Cuoco sta floppando di brutto, peggio della Isoardi. Ben le sta! 

Questa è gente che non ha il minimo senso del pudore, proprio...


----------



## Devil man (7 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=3659]Devil man[/MENTION] citare le fonti, sempre. Grazie!



Non ci sono fonti è la normale legge american Ap press non elegge il presidente.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come annunciato dalla CNN, *Joe Biden *è il *46° Presidente degli Stati Uniti*. Decisiva la vittoria in Pennsylvania, ufficializzata nelle ultime ore.
> 
> *Aggiornamenti:
> 
> ...



Io non capisco l'odio incensato verso Trump.. a me non è mai piaciuto ma obiettivamente non ricordo un presidente che non abbia fatto guerre da qualche parte. Da quando Trump ha iniziato il ritiro dalla Siria, il paese (guarda caso) sembra più stabilizzato. Trump è stato un presidente atipico focalizzato più sulla politica interna.. quando fecero fuori il giornalista Saudita uscì fuori dicendo la sacra verità che gli USA non avrebbero potuto fare nulla ai sauditi dal momento che questi comprano un botto dagli USA. Ma bisogna ammettere anche che è stato un pollo.. la gestione del Virus lo ha praticamene tagliato le gambe altrimenti avrebbe vinto.


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Io non capisco l'odio incensato verso Trump.. a me non è mai piaciuto ma obiettivamente non ricordo un presidente che non abbia fatto guerre da qualche parte. Da quando Trump ha iniziato il ritiro dalla Siria, il paese (guarda caso) sembra più stabilizzato. Trump è stato un presidente atipico focalizzato più sulla politica interna.. quando fecero fuori il giornalista Saudita uscì fuori dicendo la sacra verità che gli USA non avrebbero potuto fare nulla ai sauditi dal momento che questi comprano un botto dagli USA. Ma bisogna ammettere anche che è stato un pollo.. la gestione del Virus lo ha praticamene tagliato le gambe altrimenti avrebbe vinto.



Purtroppo tanta gente parla per frasi fratte e per stereotipi. Senza sapere di che cosa parla. Solo perchè gliel'ha detto la televisione o il partito per il quale vota.

Fermo restando, come sempre, che Trump era quello che era. E sicuramente non la panacea.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Trump ha fino al 20 gennaio per fare ricorso



Se non sbaglio, i tempi sono più ristretti ma trump avrebbe un'altra opportunità entro il 14 dicembre.

Se entro il 14 i grandi elettori non certificano la vittoria nei rispettivi stati, e questo può succedere se ci sono situazioni di contestazione rilevante nei singoli stati, decide la Camera a gennaio. il presidente verrebbe eletto con un voto per singolo stato.
Se tutti gli stati repubblicani votassero Trump, sarebbe confermato presidente. Per vincere Biden dovrebbero esserci almeno 4 stati repubblicani che tradiscano Trump.

Chiaramente se succedesse una cosa del genere, comunque contemplata dalla Costituzione, sarebbe guerra civile.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Novembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Io non capisco l'odio incensato verso Trump.. a me non è mai piaciuto ma obiettivamente non ricordo un presidente che non abbia fatto guerre da qualche parte. Da quando Trump ha iniziato il ritiro dalla Siria, il paese (guarda caso) sembra più stabilizzato. Trump è stato un presidente atipico focalizzato più sulla politica interna.. quando fecero fuori il giornalista Saudita uscì fuori dicendo la sacra verità che gli USA non avrebbero potuto fare nulla ai sauditi dal momento che questi comprano un botto dagli USA. Ma bisogna ammettere anche che è stato un pollo.. la gestione del Virus lo ha praticamene tagliato le gambe altrimenti avrebbe vinto.


Trump è stato il primo a chiudere le frontiere, quando i democratici gli andavano contro. Se manteneva il paese chiuso per più del tempo prestabilito, forse, si sarebbe giocato anche i voti legali perchè in USA conta l'economia ed i sondaggi pre-elezioni lo hanno confermato. Poi, i morti seppur tantissimi, sono comunque inferiori di percentuale all'Italia che fino a poco tempo fa era vista come un modello. Comunque sarebbe andata, Trump non ne sarebbe uscito bene dal Covid, perchè i media avrebbero trovato scuse contro. Senza covid, si sarebbe trovata la scusa di George Floyd, anche se qui Trump ne sarebbe uscito meglio visto che le barbarie dell'FBI non costringono i paesi a votare per posta.


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (7 Novembre 2020)

Ora magicamente tutti i mali del mondo spariranno, i poliziotti non ammazzeranno più i neri, i rapporti con Russia miglioreranno, ci sarà un'enorme ripresa economica nel mondo (a cui sembra importare), il covid sparirà in un attimo, ecc


----------



## KILPIN_91 (7 Novembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Io non capisco l'odio incensato verso Trump.. a me non è mai piaciuto ma obiettivamente non ricordo un presidente che non abbia fatto guerre da qualche parte. Da quando Trump ha iniziato il ritiro dalla Siria, il paese (guarda caso) sembra più stabilizzato. Trump è stato un presidente atipico focalizzato più sulla politica interna.. quando fecero fuori il giornalista Saudita uscì fuori dicendo la sacra verità che gli USA non avrebbero potuto fare nulla ai sauditi dal momento che questi comprano un botto dagli USA. Ma bisogna ammettere anche che è stato un pollo.. la gestione del Virus lo ha praticamene tagliato le gambe altrimenti avrebbe vinto.



l'odio è perchè vuole bloccare l'immigrazione clandestina,tutto qua. come da noi Salvini.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Non ci sono fonti è la normale legge american Ap press non elegge il presidente.


È un dettaglio irrilevante, tutti i presidenti così come i media quando hanno annunciato vittoria si sono attenuti esclusivamente ai risultati. Poi vabbè, quest'elezione è un caso più unico che raro.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Novembre 2020)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> l'odio è perchè vuole bloccare l'immigrazione clandestina,tutto qua. come da noi Salvini.



Si ma anche questa cosa esagerata dai.. Quell'altro della CNN che piange dicendo che ora i musulmani possono tornare a vivere. Ma che idiozie va dicendo? I Musulmani in America, se c'è stato un momento in cui erano odiati, è stato con Bush nel periodo post 11 settembre.. che non potevano manco andare in giro.. poi sembrava che Trump dovesse espellere tutti buttare bombe sui migranti deportarli ad Auschwitz addirittura come Hitler, maddai. Chi consce il sistema americano sa per certo che è semplicemente ridicolo visto che gli stati federali hanno parecchia indipendenza ed il presidente degli USA in fondo non ha tutto questo grande potere.. a parte quello di sganciare l'atomica.

Perché questi giornalisti non mostrano obiettività ed analizzano i pro e contro. Perchè bisogna cadere sempre nella soggettività?


----------



## Devil man (7 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È un dettaglio irrilevante, tutti i presidenti così come i media quando hanno annunciato vittoria si sono attenuti esclusivamente ai risultati. Poi vabbè, quest'elezione è un caso più unico che raro.



Appunto hanno fatto di testa loro... Una cosa incredibile


----------



## gabri65 (7 Novembre 2020)

Detto tutto questo, auguro a Biden di condurre una presidenza fruttuosa per il mondo intero, con politica onesta.

Lo sottolineo poiché sono sicuro che non propendere per la sua causa significa essere un nemico. Anche e specialmente per gli amici di questo forum, dove osservo commenti di compiacimento, chiamiamolo così, per aver sventato la riconferma di un grande Satana. Che ci aveva offerto supporto nei periodi difficoltosi del primo Covid, eh.

Le aspettative per Biden sono elevate, vedremo.

Mi viene da dire che avrà vita facile, immagino, visto che adesso è stato fatto fuori Trump, una specie di nazista sanguinario che sembra aver causato la morte di milioni di persone e il degrado dell'intero pianeta. Vedo un'isteria generale e gente che piange, come se avessimo tutto d'un tratto recuperato una democrazia compromessa e avessimo scongiurato guerre nucleari.

Vediamo come stiamo messi tra qualche anno, vediamo.

Intanto ci becchiamo uno 007 in versione donna nera di Neanderthal, e sono state buttate giù (sempre in maniera democratica, eh) le statue di Colombo. Poi una vice presidente che si definisce "non-bianca", come se schifare la razza bianca fosse l'unica cosa rilevante. Meno male che sta arrivando una ventata di sobrietà e l'odio sta finalmente finendo.

Mah, speriamo. Auguri.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Novembre 2020)

.


----------



## emamilan99 (7 Novembre 2020)

Sono aperte scommesse su quale paese Biden/Kamala/Obama bombarderà per primo? Siria,Iran;Korea del nord o Russia? Io mi gioco l'Iran


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Novembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Sono aperte scommesse su quale paese Biden/Kamala/Obama bombarderà per primo? Siria,Iran;Korea del nord o Russia? Io mi gioco l'Iran



Io mi giocherei un euro su una guerra in Siria per rinvigorire il califfato (che già ha riacquistato energia nel pre-elezioni, assieme ad Erdogan).


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (7 Novembre 2020)

.


----------



## Anguus (7 Novembre 2020)

.


----------



## carletto87 (7 Novembre 2020)

Tempesta Perfetta ha scritto:


> Mah, mi sembra un'img fake



E' un fake (10 secondi di fact checking).
L'ennesimo creato dai sobillatori trumpiani che guadagnano dal consenso dei creduloni, rebrandizzato e messo in giro ad arte come altri milioni del genere. Un altro dei metodi vigliacchi del populismo di destra e mai abbastanza discusso.


----------



## Albijol (7 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come annunciato dalla CNN, *Joe Biden *è il *46° Presidente degli Stati Uniti*. Decisiva la vittoria in Pennsylvania, ufficializzata nelle ultime ore.
> 
> *Aggiornamenti:
> 
> ...



Spero solo non sia un sanguinario come Obama ma un pacifista come Trump


----------



## Davidoff (7 Novembre 2020)

Curioso di vedere se anche su di lui pioveranno critiche per qualsiasi cosa, o se adesso gli USA per i media diventeranno magicamente l'Eden in Terra.


----------



## Devil man (7 Novembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Detto tutto questo, auguro a Biden di condurre una presidenza fruttuosa per il mondo intero, con politica onesta.
> 
> Lo sottolineo poiché sono sicuro che non propendere per la sua causa significa essere un nemico. Anche e specialmente per gli amici di questo forum, dove osservo commenti di compiacimento, chiamiamolo così, per aver sventato la riconferma di un grande Satana. Che ci aveva offerto supporto nei periodi difficoltosi del primo Covid, eh.
> 
> ...



Si, ti confermo cmq che è il 20 gennaio


----------



## gabri65 (7 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Si, ti confermo cmq che è il 20 gennaio



Cosa, la data del mio suicidio?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Novembre 2020)

*Huffington Post: Secondo i media americani Biden pensava al governo più a sinistra e progressista di sempre, con ex-obamiani e nemici delle primarie. Ma dipende tutto dal senato: se verrà confermato repubblicano, sarà costretto a trattare con il repubblicano Mitch McConnell. Questo sposterà il governo verso il centro, rischiando di causare una frattura pericolosa con la sinistra.
I primi nomi a saltare sarebbero Bernie Sanders e Elizabeth Warren.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Huffington Post: Secondo i media americani Biden pensava al governo più a sinistra e progressista di sempre, con ex-obamiani e nemici delle primarie. Ma dipende tutto dal senato: se verrà confermato repubblicano, sarà costretto a trattare con il repubblicano Mitch McConnell. Questo sposterà il governo verso il centro, rischiando di causare una frattura pericolosa con la sinistra.
> I primi nomi a saltare sarebbero Bernie Sanders e Elizabeth Warren.*



Per questo penso che la partita al senato sia più importante di tutto. Se salteranno fuori altri milioni di schede per garantirsi il senato, questo mette direttamente Xi Jinping ministro della salute.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per questo penso che la partita al senato sia più importante di tutto. Se salteranno fuori altri milioni di schede per garantirsi il senato, questo mette direttamente Xi Jinping ministro della salute.



Non dimentichiamoci un Bergoglio rinnovato amico degli USA.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Novembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non dimentichiamoci un Bergoglio rinnovato amico degli USA.



Però un posto al governo non so se glielo concede. Deve giocarsela con il califfo.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Novembre 2020)




----------



## fabri47 (7 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


>


LOL. Se lo dice persino lui...


----------



## fabri47 (7 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Huffington Post: Secondo i media americani Biden pensava al governo più a sinistra e progressista di sempre, con ex-obamiani e nemici delle primarie. Ma dipende tutto dal senato: se verrà confermato repubblicano, sarà costretto a trattare con il repubblicano Mitch McConnell. Questo sposterà il governo verso il centro, rischiando di causare una frattura pericolosa con la sinistra.
> I primi nomi a saltare sarebbero Bernie Sanders e Elizabeth Warren.*


Non sottovalutate il GOP, eccetto Trump sono uguali ai democratici. Vedi McCain che è andato ripetutamente contro Trump e la sua famiglia ha contribuito a dare l'Arizona a Biden.


----------



## Devil man (7 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Devil man (8 Novembre 2020)

Now News (Fox): Rudy Giuliani che ricorda ai giornalisti che non sono i media e i network che eleggono il presidente! E i tribunali possono decidere le sorti di un presidente.

Mamma mia quanto mi gasa speriamo!!!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Novembre 2020)

Finalmente é stata messa fine a questa scelta scriteriata che buttava in un calderone unico Sovranisti, no-VAX, suprematisti Bianchi, anti LGBT+ e derivati, anti-abortisti, anti-scienza, terrapiatisti, miliardari, cattolici radicali, razzisti...

Ognuno per la sua ragione a costruire uno stato basato su muri, dogane, armi, tolleranza verso chi discrimina di ogni tipo...

Un tentativo di restaurare con la forza un mondo che non esiste piú.

L’America con Biden puó tornare ad essere leader del mondo libero,m cercando di costruire un mondo che sia piú tollerante, piú rispettoso del prossimo, della natura,medi valori occidentali. Finalmente una speranza per un mondo migliore.

Come evidente dalle moltissime persone in festa, da molti commenti, é una vera e propria “liberazione” incubo.
Come diceva un commentatore alla Tuv americana ieri, “da oggi é piú facile essere un padre, dire al proprio figlio che essere delle persone buone é un valore, che essere delle persone oneste e tolleranti é un valore, che la veritá è un valore”.

Viva Joe Biden!!, grazie perché un pó ci sentiamo tutti piú liberi da questo incubo.


----------



## Rudi84 (8 Novembre 2020)

Quindi a sentire la gente da domani nel mondo non ci saranno più guerre, razzismo, povertà e la gente farà così


----------



## Sam (8 Novembre 2020)

Pare che l'ISIS, per festeggiare la vittoria Dem e un ritorno ad un futuro prospero come nell'era dell'amministrazione Clinton-Obama (ordine dei cognomi assolutamente voluto), stia girando dei video da mettere su TikTok in cui cantano _Meno male che Biden c'è!_ sulle note della versione italiana del componimento.


----------



## emamilan99 (8 Novembre 2020)

Io se fossi in Bielorussia,Ucraina,Siria,Iran non sarei tanto Tranquillo ... ma sopratutto per me Biden spingerà molto in Ungheria e Polonia( i presupposti ci sono)


----------



## joker07 (8 Novembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Finalmente é stata messa fine a questa scelta scriteriata che buttava in un calderone unico Sovranisti, no-VAX, suprematisti Bianchi, anti LGBT+ e derivati, anti-abortisti, anti-scienza, terrapiatisti, miliardari, cattolici radicali, razzisti...
> 
> Ognuno per la sua ragione a costruire uno stato basato su muri, dogane, armi, tolleranza verso chi discrimina di ogni tipo...
> 
> ...



La storia procede a cicli e quanto hai appena scritto è utopia....non siamo santi, siamo esseri umani con i loro difetti... la presunta bontà dipende dal punto di vista di chi la guarda e gli USA con tutte le guerre fatte non sono un bel esempio...dei messaggi arcobaleno della TV americana ne faccio volentieri a meno, è solo ipocrisia...


----------



## ildemone85 (8 Novembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Io se fossi in Bielorussia,Ucraina,Siria,Iran non sarei tanto Tranquillo ... ma sopratutto per me Biden spingerà molto in Ungheria e Polonia( i presupposti ci sono)



Teheran non aspetta altro che devastare la feccia americana progressista


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Novembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Finalmente é stata messa fine a questa scelta scriteriata che buttava in un calderone unico Sovranisti, no-VAX, suprematisti Bianchi, anti LGBT+ e derivati, anti-abortisti, anti-scienza, terrapiatisti, miliardari, cattolici radicali, razzisti...
> 
> Ognuno per la sua ragione a costruire uno stato basato su muri, dogane, armi, tolleranza verso chi discrimina di ogni tipo...
> 
> ...



Finalmente possiamo tornare a rivivere i giorni del Paradiso Obama, nel quale non esistevano tensioni razziali, socio/economiche e men che meno guerre 
Ti prego Zosimo, sei una persona intelligente.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Novembre 2020)

Vorrei dire una parola a tutti coloro che hanno taroccato i dati elettorali per fare vincere Biden: GRAZIE

Scherzi a parte: a me sti nonni al potere massimo, non hanno mai convinto molto, ma da cittadino del mondo sentir dire in conferenza "Che vanno affrontati i problemi climatici" piuttosto che "usciamo dall' accordo sul clima", mi fa un piacere immenso.

Andava bene anche un repubblicano al posto di biden, ma quelli che non vedono la realtà (o meglio, sono cosi folli da fregarsene) a me hanno sempre spaventato.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Novembre 2020)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Finalmente possiamo tornare a rivivere i giorni del Paradiso Obama, nel quale non esistevano tensioni razziali, socio/economiche e men che meno guerre
> Ti prego Zosimo, sei una persona intelligente.



Ma se si sperava Trump radesse al suolo la Cina 

Non che io fossi lontano da questa speranza.. in un certo senso


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Novembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma se si sperava Trump radesse al suolo la Cina
> 
> Non che io fossi lontano da questa speranza.. in un certo senso



Si ho letto diversi post speranzosi a riguardo 
Non credo fosse una vera possibilità francamente. Al limite dazi o cose del genere.
Il dato di fatto, che sorprende parecchio anche me, è che gli USA di Trump hanno finalmente portato pace invece di bombe. Incredibile.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Novembre 2020)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Si ho letto diversi post speranzosi a riguardo
> Non credo fosse una vera possibilità francamente. Al limite dazi o cose del genere.
> Il dato di fatto, che sorprende parecchio anche me, è che gli USA di Trump hanno finalmente portato pace invece di bombe. Incredibile.



Si hai ragione. È andata esattamente come dici.

Ma le guerre torneranno, economiche o militari, ma torneranno.
Impossibile mantenere un' egemonia mondiale stando buoni.
Mai visto e mai si vedrà, purtroppo


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (8 Novembre 2020)

Le guerre devono esserci sempre, sennò le industrie belliche come fatturano?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Novembre 2020)

*Hamas: "Biden inverta la rotta della politica estera di Trump"

Maduro: "Bene vittoria di Biden, siamo pronti al dialogo."*


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (8 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Hamas: "Biden inverta la rotta della politica estera di Trump"
> 
> Maduro: "Bene vittoria di Biden, siamo pronti al dialogo."*




Guardateli come già impartiscono ordini


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Novembre 2020)

joker07 ha scritto:


> La storia procede a cicli e quanto hai appena scritto è utopia....non siamo santi, siamo esseri umani con i loro difetti... la presunta bontà dipende dal punto di vista di chi la guarda e gli USA con tutte le guerre fatte non sono un bel esempio...dei messaggi arcobaleno della TV americana ne faccio volentieri a meno, è solo ipocrisia...



Non é solo questione di azioni.
É anche questione del modello che proponi, soprattutto ai giovani.
Indipendentemente dalle azioni concretamente intraprese, il modello, soprattutto come persona, mostrato da Trump é quanto di peggio si possa immaginare. Biden e Harris sono invece dei modelli positivi che possono essere un giusto punto di riferimento per la gente e soprattutto per i giovani.

Questo é oggettivo


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2020)

Tempesta Perfetta ha scritto:


> Guardateli come già impartiscono ordini



Per capire come gira il mondo, basta vedere chi è che esulta a Bidet presidente Usa.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Novembre 2020)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Finalmente possiamo tornare a rivivere i giorni del Paradiso Obama, nel quale non esistevano tensioni razziali, socio/economiche e men che meno guerre
> Ti prego Zosimo, sei una persona intelligente.



Ho risposto sopra.
Nessuno ha la bacchetta magica, ma Trump oltre a come razzola predica male e quindi permea di negativitá, ostilitá tutta la societá.

Poi pensiero personale... per me la cosa piú importante in assoluto per un leader politico é la ferma condanna di ogni discriminazione o pregiudizio basato su razza,religione, genere o preferenze sessuali.

Per me un leader politico, di destra, di sinistra o di centro non puó neanche sognarsi posizioni come quelle di Trump verso i suprematisti bianchi e compagnia cantante. Utilizzare con accento negativo, di condannna parole come cinese o musulmano, quando gran parte dei tuoi cittadini appartengono alla comunitá di origine cinese o sono musulmani.

Sono comportamenti inaccettabili per un leader.
Inaccettabili per una societá non dico moderna, ma dal 1800 in poi.

Che é l’accettazione di queste visioni e linguaggi ha portato ai peggiori totalitarismi di questi ultimi 100 anni.

La sparizione di un soggetto come Trump, al di là delle sue azioni, é una boccata d’aria per il mondo intero.


----------



## vota DC (8 Novembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non é solo questione di azioni.
> É anche questione del modello che proponi, soprattutto ai giovani.
> Indipendentemente dalle azioni concretamente intraprese, il modello, soprattutto come persona, mostrato da Trump é quanto di peggio si possa immaginare. Biden e Harris sono invece dei modelli positivi che possono essere un giusto punto di riferimento per la gente e soprattutto per i giovani.
> 
> Questo é oggettivo



La Harris è nata come figura politica in quanto "amante di". È un personaggio simile al commissario Winchester dei Simpson. Ha bloccato tutte le indagini sulla polizia e si è vantata di aver fumato marijuana nel periodo in cui metteva al fresco le persone per quello. Da notare che era sì un reato però lei insisteva per la pena carceraria bloccando le pene accessorie.

Biden ha coperto il figlio Hunter che usciva con la moglie di Beau quando era moribondo. È venuto fuori che Hunter ha pure tradito la cognata amante andando con la nipote Natalie e ci ha fatto pure le foto nudo con lei davanti allo specchio.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per capire come gira il mondo, basta vedere chi è che esulta a Bidet presidente Usa.



Veramente tutto il mondo, tranne forse la GB che voleva fare l’asse BG-USA allos scopo di metterlo nel di dietro all’Europa, esulta per il successo di Biden che per i rapporti internazionali, per il commercio, per l’ambiente sono ineludibilmente un toccasana.

“ Tutti insieme per congratularsi con Joe Biden. La Commissione Ue, Italia, Francia e Germania, a quanto si apprende, hanno deciso, con un rapido giro di contatti, di commentare l'elezione del 46esimo presidente degli Usa con messaggi sincronizzati, diramando ognuno la propria nota di rallegramenti per Biden alla stessa ora, le 19 di sabato.”


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Novembre 2020)

vota DC ha scritto:


> La Harris è nata come figura politica in quanto "amante di". È un personaggio simile al commissario Winchester dei Simpson. Ha bloccato tutte le indagini sulla polizia e si è vantata di aver fumato marijuana nel periodo in cui metteva al fresco le persone per quello. Da notare che era sì un reato però lei insisteva per la pena carceraria bloccando le pene accessorie.
> 
> Biden ha coperto il figlio Hunter che usciva con la moglie di Beau quando era moribondo. È venuto fuori che Hunter ha pure tradito la cognata amante andando con la nipote Natalie e ci ha fatto pure le foto nudo con lei davanti allo specchio.



Mettiamo anche che questa sia la giusta sintesi....

La Harris ha fumato Marjuana, Biden ha sostenuto il figlio....
Acciderbolina direi...


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Novembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Finalmente é stata messa fine a questa scelta scriteriata che buttava in un calderone unico Sovranisti, no-VAX, suprematisti Bianchi, anti LGBT+ e derivati, anti-abortisti, anti-scienza, terrapiatisti, miliardari, cattolici radicali, razzisti...
> 
> Ognuno per la sua ragione a costruire uno stato basato su muri, dogane, armi, tolleranza verso chi discrimina di ogni tipo...
> 
> ...



ma che trollata è dai!!!


----------



## gabri65 (8 Novembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non é solo questione di azioni.
> É anche questione del modello che proponi, soprattutto ai giovani.
> Indipendentemente dalle azioni concretamente intraprese, il modello, soprattutto come persona, mostrato da Trump é quanto di peggio si possa immaginare. Biden e Harris sono invece dei modelli positivi che possono essere un giusto punto di riferimento per la gente e soprattutto per i giovani.
> 
> Questo é oggettivo



Soprattutto la Harris è un gran modello, autodichiaratasi "non-bianca". Grande antirazzismo, proprio splendido.

Ci sono milioni di modi per autodefinirsi, compreso quello di dire che sei semplicemente figlia di tua madre e tuo padre.

Ma figurati, meglio sottolinearle certe cose, a uso e consumo di quelli che ci godono a sentire certe oscenità.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Novembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma che trollata è dai!!!



Beh! Guardati i discorsi di Harris e Biden, i servizi sui media americani e vedrai che esprimono esattamente questo è ti garantisco che tutti quelli con cui ho parlato stamattina la pensano esattamente cosí.

Inoltre questo é il post per celebrare l’elezione di Biden, perché non se ne dovrebbe celebrare la nomina?

Io mi sento cosí e l’ho dichiarato prima delle elezioni,sarebbe stat una gioia grandissima, la,piú grande di questo disgraziato 2020.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Novembre 2020)

trump mi fa schifo e bidet di rimando perchè è sostenuto dal PD che è la mafia più schifosa del pianeta. 
ma se trump dovesse ribaltare tutto nei tribunali, regolarmente o meno, riderei 3 mesi a vedere i fegati dei piddini scoppiare.
sembra che abbiano vinto qualcosa loro. ma pensare alla nostra situazione LETTERALEMENTE CATASTROFICA è troppo difficile invece che farci gli affaracci americani?


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Novembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> *Beh! Guardati i discorsi di Harris e Biden, i servizi sui media americani e vedrai che esprimono esattamente questo è ti garantisco che tutti quelli con cui ho parlato stamattina la pensano esattamente cosí.*
> 
> Inoltre questo é il post per celebrare l’elezione di Biden, perché non se ne dovrebbe celebrare la nomina?
> 
> Io mi sento cosí e l’ho dichiarato prima delle elezioni,sarebbe stat una gioia grandissima, la,piú grande di questo disgraziato 2020.



Ma seriamente, a te importano di più le parole piuttosto che i fatti? Perché anche questo è quello che, secondo me, cercava di dirti [MENTION=434]vota DC[/MENTION] con il suo post, che poi hai rigirato come una frittatina in padella.
Questi (Biden, Harris) sono politicanti di mestiere, che negli anni hanno fatto e detto quello che serviva fare e dire per stare nel "business". I cambiamenti che porteranno saranno appunto nella "forma", nelle dichiarazioni da volemose bene ed altre cose che, in generale, hanno impatto prossimo allo zero sul mondo reale.
Poi, per carità, capisco la tua avversione per Donald, ma queste celebrazioni, questo dichiarare il mondo come pronto a cambiare, sono per me insensate. E prima di essere additato come "fassista", sappi che invece capirei perfettamente questo tipo di atteggiamento in caso di elezione di un Sanders, ad esempio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Novembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Beh! Guardati i discorsi di Harris e Biden, i servizi sui media americani e vedrai che esprimono esattamente questo è ti garantisco che tutti quelli con cui ho parlato stamattina la pensano esattamente cosí.
> 
> Inoltre questo é il post per celebrare l’elezione di Biden, perché non se ne dovrebbe celebrare la nomina?
> 
> Io mi sento cosí e l’ho dichiarato prima delle elezioni,sarebbe stat una gioia grandissima, la,piú grande di questo disgraziato 2020.



perchè hai scritto delle boiate enfatizzando per trollare, perchè non puoi pensare quello che hai scritto. 

senza offesa è.

neanche in un cartone animato ci sono i buoni contro i cattivi come hai scritto tu. se pensi davvero certe cose sei completamente fuori dal mondo!
comunque oh, libera espressione.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Novembre 2020)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma seriamente, a te importano di più le parole piuttosto che i fatti? Perché anche questo è quello che, secondo me, cercava di dirti [MENTION=434]vota DC[/MENTION] con il suo post, che poi hai rigirato come una frittatina in padella.
> Questi (Biden, Harris) sono politicanti di mestiere, che negli anni hanno fatto e detto quello che serviva fare e dire per stare nel "business". I cambiamenti che porteranno saranno appunto nella "forma", nelle dichiarazioni da volemose bene ed altre cose che, in generale, hanno impatto prossimo allo zero sul mondo reale.
> Poi, per carità, capisco la tua avversione per Donald, ma queste celebrazioni, questo dichiarare il mondo come pronto a cambiare, sono per me insensate. E prima di essere additato come "fassista", sappi che invece capirei perfettamente questo tipo di atteggiamento in caso di elezione di un Sanders, ad esempio.



Sulla sostanza i meccanismi in moto sono cosí grandi che i politici possono incidere, ma molto parzialmente, soprattutto in 4 anni. La politica di un paese come gli USA é come un elefante che ha grande inerzia, i fatti contano, ma come europeo mi interessano principalmente i rapporti con la UE (la nostra casa) e la GB (che si vuole proporre come testa di ponte per attaccare l’economia europea).

Ma quello su cui si puó incidere tantissimo é sul sentiment. Sul rapporto con le persone, sulla cultura che permea la societá, tutte cose che incidono sulla vita delle persone molto di più di una politica commerciale.

Io voglio un mondo dove chi é misogino, chi é razzista, chi non rispetta il prossimo sia bandito come non appartenente alla societá, come soggetto che puó esistere, ma al di fuori della stessa. Serve rispetto del prossimo ed in questo le parole sono pietre.

Poi, questo é il post che celebra l’elezione di Biden. Sará possibile festeggiare liberamente?

Oppure non si puó piú neanche celebrale una vittoria?

Ma se il Milan vincesse la champions e trovassimo 50 juventini che riempiono il post con considerazioni sul rigore dato al Milan nei quarti o la fortuna in semifinale non romperebbe un pó le scatole?
Poi sono io che trollo...


----------



## vota DC (8 Novembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Mettiamo anche che questa sia la giusta sintesi....
> 
> La Harris ha fumato Marjuana, Biden ha sostenuto il figlio....
> Acciderbolina direi...



La Harris si è vantata di aver fatto qualcosa di illegale mentre applicava con sua discrezione le misure più severe per quello stesso reato. È sadismo ma anche stupidità dato che nessuna la aveva beccata.

Biden ha coperto una relazione tra figlio e cognata che poi è sfociata tra figlio e nipote mentre l'altro suo figlio che era padre e nipote di queste due stava morendo, poi andava al capezzale a fare sceneggiate. 
Ma neanche Vito Corleone avrebbe favorito una relazione tra Fredo e la moglie e la figlia di Michael. Ed è un mafioso.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Novembre 2020)

.


----------



## joker07 (8 Novembre 2020)

.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Novembre 2020)

Penso che ormai qui si sia detto tutto. Secondo me si può anche chiudere il topic, se [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] è d'accordo.

Intanto, ecco le prossime mosse di Trump che non si dà per vinto.
Trump, da lunedì intraprenderà azioni legali contro Biden


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Novembre 2020)

.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Novembre 2020)

[MENTION=1359]Zosimo2410[/MENTION] sei liberissimo di tifare per Biden e io sono il primo a difendere il tuo diritto, come gli altri sono liberissimi di tifare per Trump. Però, per favore, non giudicate le idee altrui, inutile insistere e cercare di far cambiare parere a uno che la pensa diversamente e se qualcuno vi dà fastidio per un suo pensiero espresso e che proprio non tollerate, mettete la funzione ignora. Pertanto, rimango dell'opinione che ormai questo topic sia da chiudere. Se ci sono novità, su Biden e Trump penso sia giusto aprire nuovi topic. Quoto il link postato sopra.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Intanto, ecco le prossime mosse di Trump che non si dà per vinto.
> Trump, da lunedì intraprenderà azioni legali contro Biden


.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Novembre 2020)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Novembre 2020)

*Basta così. Mettete gli ignore o continuate in PM o qualche chat.

Si prosegue nel nuovo topic.

https://www.milanworld.net/trump-da-lunedi-intraprendera-azioni-legali-contro-biden-vt96204.html

*


----------

